# when does baby move from pelvic region to belly area



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hi

i was wondering at approx what week baby will move from my pubic/pelvis area to my belly i am still picking up heartbeat in the pubic area 

thanks in advance


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, it starts at about 12 weeks, but it's fairly slow, it's got about 7 weeks before it reaches your belly button. It also depends on how the baby is lying,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

